# Don't Drive in Winter Wheat



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

I know some pretty big farmers (10,000 acres) in the Prairie Pothole Country of NE North Dakota that do not post their land, but that might change soon. You see, winter wheat is getting much more popular in this area. Of course, waterfowl like the winter wheat, so guys that are not familiar with agriculture drive out in these green fields and set up. I'm not sure if this is baiting, but it might be. I AM sure that this will make a farmer very angry.

If you see a stubble field with random patches of green, or green down the middle of the combine tracks, that's probably overthrow from this Fall's harvest re-sprouting. If you see uniform green across a field that's been tilled, it just may be winter wheat - do yourselves and all other hunters a favor and contact the landowner. That's a lot of new posted acreage in the next year if you don't.

http://ndoutdoorsman.blogspot.com


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Good post. Sportsmen really *NEED *to know this and if not; *LEARN *the difference.
I already know of 2 instances where farmers that have never posted their land in the past decided different this year in some very popular areas. One took a very famous honey hole away because guys made a road through his field last year and the crop had a very hard time growing there-after.

If nothing else; I guess I can thank them guys for putting another tool in my belt. :wink:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I see a ton of fields that are full of green...or somewhat green.. I typically only hunt in corn, barley, or wheat and sometimes even the crappiest looking field ever if it has ducks... but I have started to see alot of green fields that were once wheat or something but are cultivated.. How does a guy know if its winter wheat for sure? Can normal grass grow to cause a similar appearance? I tend to think I know alot about duck hunting, but I am not a farmer and want to respect the land that could be in jeopardy. Hopefully these questions will benefit not only me, but everyone else that is in question..


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

just FYI--hunting a planted winter wheat field is not baiting...planting and growing winter wheat is an "accepted agricultural practice"

also, some farmers feel the same way about driving a snowmobile across winter wheat fields, and also alfalfa fields--the snowmobile tracks are pretty evident in the spring when the crop comes out of dormancy. since the insulating value of the snow cover is reduced by the snowmobile and some of the plants are hurt.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

usually winter wheat is not planted into wheat or corn stubble--too much chance of disease carryover on that stubble. look for winter wheat to be planted in soybean or canola stubble, or on black dirt (summerfallow). Not always of course, but usually it's rotated like that.

if you see rows of green shoots about 6" apart, that was planted with some type of drill--it could be in some rough ground, many of the new drills work well in rough ground and in ground with a lot of crop residue.

note that sometimes the seeds are broadcast with a spreader...in this situation there won't be any rows to indicate a planted winter wheat field.


----------



## stevensinks (Oct 18, 2007)

If its planted it will be in rows. I get to hunt alot of fields becouse I NEVER drive in. Most of these are winter wheat but most farmers dont want you driving in no till fields. In fact I have one free lease that the farmer ask me to take. He just wanted me to post it and make sure no one drove in it.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

My understanding of the practice, after talking to Rodney, my farmer/hunting buddy, is that most farmers drag their barley, wheat, canola fields, ect... in the fall, after harvest of course, to spread the straw for fertilizer and also to put a skim of dirt over the leftover seed from the harvest. This allows this seed to sprout in the cool, normally wet, fall weather, then freeze and die so it's not an issue when the next years crop is planted and comes up. Like someone else said, I believe disease is a main concern.
I don't know that I've seen a field of winter wheat here, in north central ND yet. I've seen some farmers out working in the fields and I think they were planting it. Back in Ohio, winter wheat was a mainstay. All the wheat we had was winter wheat, and there was no mistaking a field of it. Lush, green, and tall. Muddy when wet too. Thankfully most of the honkers there went for the corn late in the year, as I doubt any farmer would have let you in to those fields.
I agree. If I'm not sure and can't find the land owner to find out for sure, I'm walking in. 
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

This one reason why it is always a good idea to ask permission to hunt private land. If you get permission, also ask where you can drive and where you can park.

In ND, it is legal to drive onto unposted land without permission to hunt waterfowl, but not for any other species. That has always seemed odd to me, but I fully understand that folks with a trailer full of full-bodies don't want to hoof it in.

I know of at least two farmers who posted their land for the sole reason of being tired of seeing their winter wheat torn up by trucks and trailers. If folks don't learn to recognize winter wheat fields, we may very well see a push next legislative season to repeal the driving/waterfowl exemption discussed above. Landowners are less concerned about waterfowl hunters walking on winter wheat than they are with hunters driving on it.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple things to add! We did well in winter wheat fields this fall. If conditions are dry, most farmers will allow you to drive on it as long as you use a new path in and out! None want you driving when it is muddy or overly wet. The soil compacts to much and causes issues come spring.

In talking with both a state and Fed warden this weekend, they both stated that hunting of winter wheat is considered a standing unharvested cereal crop and requires the operators permission to hunt it! Same as standing corn or soybeans.

I have permission on a number of winter wheat fields and driving access is all about conditions! I know Sat morning that conditions where not fit to drive in it. We where able to go along side and pack our stuff in from a harvested bean field.

In regards to where it is planted! Well some has been planted on acres that where Preventive planting acres. Others where planted into barley and wheat stubble. In a lot of areas in south east ND at least, I have seen a big increase in planting of winter wheat.

Funny thing about access and winter wheat has been that three farmers who seldom grant permission where very happy to have us hunt the fields. The grazing that the geese and ducks do late in the year can also impact the survival.

All in all I always encourage people to ask about driving on fields and only drive when conditions are such that you will not rut them up!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

One thing is for sure: Winter wheat can take a helluva beating and is pretty tough to damage. Like stated above, wet conditions and repetitive driving are the killers when it comes to issues in our hands.

People simply just need to use the ole' noggins and have respect.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ron,

Fed warden? Explain. I didn't know there was such a thing. If you want you can pm me!


----------

